# I Knew It!!!!!



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...ump-forty-years-ago/ar-BB1dcGix?ocid=msedgntp

:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Breaking block buster news - Bugs Bunny isn't real. oke: :rollin: :eyeroll:

A book proves nothing. The guy perhaps had Trump Derangement Syndrome worse than you. Well maybe not that bad. :rollin:

It's kind of really ironic since Obama said his most admired person was Karl Marx. That and Harris was the most liberal (read communist) senator in Washington. So you see you really have a messed up sense of the political scale. The left would be the people trained by the KJB. People like yourself would be much more likely than Trump. The left always accuses the right of what they are actually doing. Take Hillary for example accusing Trump with a false dossier she got by cozying up to a soviet spy. What would make you happy Kanuck Trump in prison and a communist gov in the United States? I think I know the answer to both parts of that question.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Ha Ha Plainsman. You are a funny guy. You believe EVERY far right conspiracy theory, especially if they involve aliens, pedophiles, Democrats and Qanaon. You absolutely fall for that crap. No amount of logic, no ah ha moments, and even no video of actual events will sway you. The bunch of ya are a stubborn lot I will give you that.

This Kanuck is happy to sit here on my side of the line and view the American Predicament from a distance. What a quagmire you live in. I see no end to the current situation. I wish you luck.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:rollin: I dont beliebe very many conspiracy theories, but I find many conspiracy theories beliebable. What I do noticd from both sixes is they use "conspirscy theory" to get their behind out of a loosing debate. Did you actually believe the story you posted? I doubt it. I think your doing the same thing I do, and thsts posting something simoly to wstch the other sidd go off the deep end. Its worth a lauvh, but thdn it becomes hard to tell what they reslly believe. You goofy Kanadians.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The bunch of ya are a stubborn lot I will give you that.


 I forgot to zddresd the funniest part of uour post. If we were not equally stubborn one would have convinced the other. . As far as believing things may I remind you of your Russia Russia Russia, Ukrain etc posts. oke:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

All I know is the book sure makes sense and provides an explanation for Trump's relationship with Putin. He had Trump by the short hairs. Makes way more sense than any of the reasons Trump threw out there.

So if the USA is Israel's only friend why are they using "Jewish" lasers in space to set California on fire? Enquiring minds want to know! :rollin: (You guys elected her!)

I still wish you folks luck straightening out the big divide in the USA. Do you think things will ever get back to "normal"?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I still wish you folks luck straightening out the big divide in the USA. Do you think things will ever get back to "normal"?


 You better hope so because violence this close woukd spill 500 miles into Canada in a week.



> All I know is the book sure makes sense and provides an explanation for Trump's relationship with Putin. He had Trump by the short hairs. Makes way more sense than any of the reasons Trump threw out there.


 It wiukd make sense to you, but were you nkt the person laughing at us for believing conspiracy theories? The investigation for a couple years and 40 million dollars provdd therd is no Trump Russia connection. You still bdlidve it. What can I say? :eyeroll:



> So if the USA is Israel's only friend why are they using "Jewish" lasers in space to set California on fire? Enquiring minds want to know! :rollin: (You guys elected her!)


 Elected her?????? What are you talking about. Normally I would think thats funny, and would think thats what a perdon intended, but its not any crazier than you Trump Russia conspiracy theories so ???????? Now if you had gotten over thst bad casd of TDS when Trump left office I would know you simply hzd a sense of humor.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> Elected her?????? What are you talking about.


So sorry I thought that the men and women of Congress were elected oke:

https://globalnews.ca/news/7607501/marjorie-taylor-greene-jewish-space-laser/

Even QAnon Fears That Greene's Obsession with Jewish Space Lasers Is Distracting Her from Battling Baby-Eating Cannibals :rollin: Heck that was the job she was elected for.

But space lasers are just the tip of the iceberg with Greene, *who was elected to represent Georgia's 14th district last November.* Greene was an active far-right conspiracy theorist before her election, and she has continued to push many of those beliefs, including the QAnon hoax.

QAnon is an extremist conspiracy theory that believes Donald Trump was a warrior for God who was secretly working to ferret out a cabal of cannibalistic pedophiles inside the U.S. government, Hollywood and the Democratic Party. The group was well-represented at the U.S. Capitol riot on Jan. 6, and had expected Trump to remain in office for a second term. The FBI had also labelled the group a domestic terror threat.

And she is Trump's main supporter and he hers. 
Plainsman did you see the cannibalistic pedophile part? Sounds familiar, eh. Republicans believe some weird stuff man.

It is really no wonder that all of Trump's Impeachment Team have resigned as of last night.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

First off it is a BOOK trying to sell copies. Remember all the other "bombshell" books that came out... Omarosa, Bolton, Comey, Spicer, etc.... All didn't amount to much.

Again... just somethings to think about. Remember there was a 3 year investigation that didn't turn anything up... but some how this "book" has evidence. That is interesting.... oke:

Remember how I keep saying... "sources" by the media is now BS... This doesn't even matter if it is inregaurds to Trump or Biden or anything. The "inside source" could be a janitor, maid, grounds keeper, etc. Which really doesn't have a clue going on but could be a "source" for the media. A guy on the corner bar stool at happy hour could be someones "source".

That is what I think of the media... until they find "PROOF".... ie: video evidence, written statements that are submitted to courts, testimony, written documents, etc. Those hold more water than a "source".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck you laugh at people that believe conspiracy theories then fall for the most ridiculous. Only the most ignorant ill informed in thd world fell for the Russia hoax. Now the left who hates Green makes up crap in the hopes of destroying her. Along comes the ill informed, ignorant , swallowing the bs like a walleye that hasnt seen a minnow for a year. Use your brain and ask yourself if this story passes the smell test. If you have an IQ above a stump you will figure it out. Im sorry, but I dont have the patience for raw stupidity today. Keep it up and the asylum will take away your computer privileges.

Rush today said he has to be careful what he talks about because there is a large grouo that wants to censor him. I predict some wealthy person will start a form that the left cant censor. It cant happen soon enough.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> On Sunday, October 30, 1938, millions of radio listeners were shocked when radio news alerts announced the arrival of Martians. They panicked when they learned of the Martians' ferocious and seemingly unstoppable attack on Earth. Many ran out of their homes screaming while others packed up their cars and fled.
> 
> Though what the radio listeners heard was a portion of Orson Welles' adaptation of the well-known book, War of the Worlds by H. G. Wells, many of the listeners believed what they heard on the radio was real.


I'm guessing that had he been alive, our friend Canuck would have been one of the believers in the great Martian attack on Earth. :rollin:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> Keep it up and the asylum will take away your computer privileges.


Whoa Plainsman go ahead and ban me then. You will lose about 20% of your readership but hey, I've been banned from nicer forums than this. It would be like being freed from the loonie bin. Your candidate Ms.Greene does not need help from me. She is destroying herself. I take it you all believe everything she says, tweets and bleats.

Baaaaa your all a bunch of whack jobs. You do not need to ban me I quit.

I look forward to watching all the video testimony that will come out in your heroes' impeachment trial. Gonna make him look pretty bad. Do all the propping up you can but it won't help.

I hope you are proud, boys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ihave only ever bannef one person. Dont get me wrlng I lobe liberals showcasing what they believe. What is really hard to believe is someone who laughs at people for believing conspiracy theories then posts things that look like they come from the asylum. Dont get me wrong I dont get angry I just run out of patience at times. Especially when intelligent people sucker for dumb crap.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Not sure if this newspaper is acceptable to you. I could post 100 other links to the same story if you prefer...or I could just shut up, eh.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...es-loony-lies-are-a-cancer-on-gop/ar-BB1diFe1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I tbink she has denied any link to Qanon. Also McConnel is a swamp animal with no loyalty. He begged Trump for help becausd he feared his last election. As a matter of fact Romney asked for and got help from Trump. When these people backstab so readily we neex to het rid of them. I doubt you can find a truthful skurce about Grddn right now, other than Newsmax. Thjnk for a minid about your originsl post and ask yoursdkf if any sane person believes what you claim.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I will admit that I haven't followed the issues surrounding Greene very closely, but MSN is just about as reliable as CNN which is to say that they, mainstream media, follow an agenda that paints any thing to do with Trump or his supporters as bad and anything to do with the Democrats as good. They are all a joke, and only those with extremely liberal views rely on them for actual news.

As to McConnell and Romney, RINO's, in fact Romney rates higher among the Democrats than the Republicans in his state.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't know if she is crazy, or just acted and posted crazy stuff to gain notoriety and popularity.

But, she definitely hasn't displayed the type of character we should be trying to get for our congressional representatives.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> I don't know if she is crazy, or just acted and posted crazy stuff to gain notoriety and popularity.
> 
> But, she definitely hasn't displayed the type of character we should be trying to get for our congressional representatives.


Sounds about right, but it's one of those things I would have to see with my own eyes and know if she had been hacked. The hate Trump is without bounds. Put a sign in your yard and get your home vandalized. Wear a Make America Great Again cap and get your teeth punched out. Make America great should appeal to all Americans. Well United Stats anyway perhaps not Mexico and Canada where our failure would be their short term gain and long term loss.

That and I am very suspicious of anything the Trump haters post. Or the godless pro abortion Satanic soldiers.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

She pretty much has scrubbed her social media clean but there are a ton of screen grabs from it out there.

I think some of the most damaging stuff is her actual videos, she has posed some really crazy stuff (space lasers causing forest fires, jfk jr assasination conspiracy, 911, sandy hook, parkland, Las Vegas shooting conspiracies).

It's so far out there I just struggle with any functional human being believing in it, but she has pushed such stuff for her own gain in the past, and now it's coming back to haunt her.

Al Franken (whom I hated) was forced to resign over touching some boobs 25 years prior. I am curious to see where this goes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Al Franken (whom I hated) was forced to resign over touching some boobs 25 years prior. I am curious to see where this goes.


 You can punish people for sexual molestation, but punishing people for what they think is beyond civilized. If she is goofy I dont agree with her, but Im not going to be infected by Green Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Al Franken was a casualty of his own party. They were the ones who forced him out. He actually resigned so he wouldn't be called a hypocrite. It is about the only think I agreed with him... he left office because of what he was preaching and he followed it. So he showed some integrity.

BTW... it wasn't because he grabbed boobs. It was the image of him possibly doing it that surfaced on a woman who was sleeping. Then there was accusations of bad touching....ie: hand on backs or butts during photo shoots. There could have been more skeletons in his closet that we never heard about because he resigned before they surfaced. But we will never know.

I havent been following this about the lady either. But we also need to see some timeline of things. Was some of this stuff she said a month ago or 20 years ago. That is the problem with the internet. People want to "cancel" others for things they said in the past. If a 14 year old says something is different than when they say something when they are 30. But by social media standards they isn't a difference. But some also on social media think a 6 year old can say if they want to be a man or a woman.... uke:

That is how screwed up it all is.

BTW... i know this is off topic a little but we are talking about loonies.... Alyssa Milano says "a mask will protect you more than an AR15".... so when someone is wanting to do harm to me, my family or my property... i should defend myself with a mask.... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :laugh: :laugh: There are loonies on all sides and aspects of the political and social system.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

They have made politics so unappealing that only the loonies want to get involved with it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Most of her stuff started during Obama and continued through the trump years.

Just a small sampling of videos of her own making, not just tweets and such, has me thinking she is flat out crazy and dangerous.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It looks like Canuck jumped the gun again. Green was on tv 20 minutes ago and said she neved posted what she is accused of. People have made these accusations up because she supports Trump and wants to impeach Biden. Total fabrication by the lying left. Lying left thats kind of redundant.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have seen the posts on her accounts and watched some of her videos.

I could see possibly a staffer could have posted some of her twitter type stuff, but she is still responsible and they totally scrubbed her accounts the past week deleting everything. That being said after watching her videos, the stuff she is accused of liking, retweeting, reposting etc and is claiming she didn't do is 100% on par for with her videos. Just google her videos and you will find it in video format. Pretty hard to deny when it is her on video.

She is freaking loonie and definitely not what the party needs as a representative.

The videos themselves and the BS she was passing off in them would have most politicians resigning in disgrace.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Clearly two people and two countries can look at the same thing and totally see something different.

You see the Proud Boys as great Patriots. Canada sees them for what they are, domestic terrorists of the worst kind...

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/pol...ps-added-to-canadas-list-of-terrorist-groups/

The full list of 13 new terrorist entities: 
Atomwaffen Division
The Base
The Proud Boys
Russian Imperial Movement
Three Al-Qaeda affiliates: Jama'at Nusrat Al-Islam Wal-Muslimin, Front de Libération du Macina, and Ansar Dine 
Five ISIS affiliates: Islamic State West Africa Province, Islamic State in the Greater Sahara, Islamic State in Libya, Islamic State East Asia, and Islamic State - Bangladesh
Hizbul Mujahideen


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I still have not looked at Proud Boys because I see them as insignificant. As for being on Canadas terrorist list that doesnt mean much to me since I see Canada as politically insane. If Jesus was on earth today Canada would put him on their terrorist list. They put Christiam pastors in prison if they speak the truth in public. Dont hold Canada up to convince me of anything. If I want to drive through Canada to get to Alaska I have to leave my 44mag that I carry for bear behind. Dont tell me how good bear spray is because it only stops bears that may have stopped anyway. Recent victims are testifying to bears blowing right through a wall of spray. I dont like countries that curtail freedom, especially of speech. Canada is suppressive.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A couple things...

The "Proud Boys" group. 
1. The media and far left tried to paint them as "racist" right away.... Then they found out many of its members are infact minorities. They were an "USA" first type group....ie: why they were for border way, LEGAL immigration, DEPORTATIONS OF ILLEGALS, etc.

2. They had many clashes with ANTIFA/BLM.... hence why the media and other tried the "racist" route. But some of the clashes were counter protesting and when things hit the fan....ie: Antifa striked first... these guys ended it in a hurry. This happened many times and yes Proud Boys went acessive sometimes. Is it right... NO... is it WRONG... Maybe depends on if it was self defense or other evidence that comes to light. Which if you look up in Seattle... it is a 50/50.

3. If the Proud Boys are a "terrorist" group.... so should ANTIFA and BLM. Same tactics used just that Proud Boys dont hit and run. They hit and finish it and stick around to face the music....ie: talk to police.

Again... I am not sticking up for that group at all. But lots of mis-info has been out there on this group.

Now onto the bear spray. It is the same with humans.... if a person/animal gets sprayed a few times it isn't as effective. It loses it "power". Also they are showing that genetics can pass down the "resistance factor" of pepper sprays. I dont know if this is 100% true. But is plausable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Again... I am not sticking up for that group at all. But lots of mis-info has been out there on this group.


 I don't know what to think of them. I notice it's the far left like Huffington Post and others that draw the radical picture of them. The name sort of infers they simply are not ashamed to be men when society is constantly trying to tell us we are less valuable. They don't do that outright, they do it by making others look more valuable. The constitution is for everyone not stronger for special people.



> Now onto the bear spray. It is the same with humans.... if a person/animal gets sprayed a few times it isn't as effective. It loses it "power". Also they are showing that genetics can pass down the "resistance factor" of pepper sprays. I dont know if this is 100% true. But is plausable.


 This again appears to be a right vs left issue. The left has components within their ranks that see a bear as more valuable than a human. It's confusing because they hate hunters, but nearly worship animals like wolves that hunt. I was in the Lamar Valley in Yellowstone National Park a few years ago and a professor with a college field tour was next to my wife and I. My wife held onto my arm to keep me from walking over and telling the class that their professor was full of bs. One would have thought wolves lived on grasshoppers and other insects waiting for the very old or extremely sick to be nearly dead before they would kill or wait for them to die. What crap colleges are teaching young people. 
There are a number of maulings that have happened now where the people emptied large bear spray canisters with little or no affect. Still the liberals will tell you it's much more affective than a gun. BS it is impossible to be more affective than one of my 310gr hard cast at 1300 fps between the eyes. Guaranteed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So lets bring this a little into focus about the Rep. Green issue.

So if she is going to get punished or kicked out.... Should AOC be kicked out? Should any of the other congressmen and congresswoman who posted things this summer get punished and kicked out?

This is an honest discussion.... Because right now AOC is spouting lies about what happened to her on the 6th. This summer elected officials spouted stuff about becoming more aggressive in protesting and what not. Or get in the face of Trump supporters and what not. I will post again a picture. But if they want to go after Green should this make them go after these others?

It is an honest dicussion. Like I mentioned about Franken... his own party pushed him out and he did it so not to be called a hypocrite. But if the whole HOUSE votes to do something towards Rep Green. Should others now be held accountable for what they posted on social media or what they have said in public?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> One would have thought wolves lived on grasshoppers and other insects waiting for the very old or extremely sick to be nearly dead before they would kill or wait for them to die. What crap colleges are teaching young people.


I think I have shared this story before. But it goes right along with what you typed.

I was on a elk hunt in WY and it was right when they opened and then closed the "wolf" hunt. So was talking with our guides at the campfire that night about the whole situation. One of them brought up a story from that past winter. He also did snowmobile rides in the winter. They stopped at their normal spot in a meadow to relax and take in the sights. Then they saw a cow elk come busting out of the wood line with its tongue just hanging and went over the hill. Then about 5 wolves were right behind it. One of the people on the trip stated... "Oh look those wolves are "playing" with that elk". The guides looked at each other and had to bite their lips from just going off. But they calmly told the lady they are not playing. She said that they were wrong and wolves are not that violent. Well he said the best thing that could have happened did to educate this lady.... The wolves came back over the hill FULL OF BLOOD. You know what that lady said to them.... What happen to those wolves or how do you think they got injured. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Missed this bs:


> You see the Proud Boys as great Patriots. Canada sees them for what they are, domestic terrorists of the worst kind...


 Kind of arrogant to think you know that I think these guys are Patriots. They call themselves Proud Boys, not Patriot Boys. It's also arrogant to think only Canada sees them for what they are inferring we don't. As crazy as Canada is I doubt they have half an idea. Canada is so liberal they are closer to China than the United States politically. Canada would think Mother Teresa was a terrorist. We need to ship you guys some male enhancement drugs. Canada is afaid of handguns, they fear pastors speaking the truth, they were afraid I may have pepper spray in my truck, and they were so arrogant they thought it was their business if I had a handgun in my camper 15 miles back inside the United States. A good start to public relations would be fire that bi%$#ch at the border crossing.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> They put Christiam pastors in prison if they speak the truth in public. Dont hold Canada up to convince me of anything.


Wasn't holding Canada up for anything. Was just pointing out our different view on things like the Proud Boys. I was just saying that collectively, the USA sees the Proud Boys(which started in Canada!!!) as patriots. You brought up pastors so I googled the issue about getting locked up for telling the "truth" which is your Bible and version of religion I assume. Could not find anything from Canadian sources but did find the story in some what I feel were religious rag newspapers from the USA. Although I did find where Canada locked up quite a few Priests and Pastors for what they did to children, sexually you know.

P.S. A shotgun with proper loads would be my preferred over your handgun...spent some time with Polar Bears...pepper spray was a powerful deterrent. To each his own. You can legally bring a shotgun with you when you drive through Canada, unless you have a criminal record. Don't wear a Proud Boy t-shirt though. And call the pepper spray, bear spray when you get to the border. Pepper spray is not allowed. :rollin: oke: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> P.S. A shotgun with proper loads would be my preferred over your handgun...spent some time with Polar Bears...pepper spray was a powerful deterrent. To each his own. You can legally bring a shotgun with you when you drive through Canada, unless you have a criminal record. Don't wear a Proud Boy t-shirt though. And call the pepper spray, bear spray when you get to the border. Pepper spray is not allowed.


I bought a 12 gauge Remington 870 Turkey gun with a 21 inch barre. I was careful not to purchase one with an extended magazine or a hand grip. Those make them assault weapons I would assume. Can you have slugs in a shotgun in Canada? Can you have double 00 buck in Canada? I worry more about two legged predators than four legged. The Canadian lady at the Grand Portage border was downright rude. She asked if I owned handguns which is none of her business. I told her yes anyway. She asked where they were which is only her business if they were in my vehicle. I told her back in my camper in Grand Portage. She said they had to be secure and were they which also is none of her business. I told her yes they were in a safe under the bed and the bolts holding it down had heads inside the safe and the other end was inside an I beam and unreachable. That ended that, but then she asked why I owned handguns which was none of her business. I told her I worked part time law enforcement. Her eyes widened and she asked if I had pepper spray in my vehicle. I said no. She asked if I had bear spray in my vehicle. I said no. She said it was illegal to bring it in and that I had to purchase it in Canada and was I sure I didn't have any. She made me think I never want to go to Canada again. She wanted to know why I was going to Thunder Bay. I said just for something to do. She didn't like that either, and indicated she didn't believe me, but that was why I was going. Just to see what the town looked like and what kind of businesses they had. It's been ten years and she still ****** me off. Bit00ch. 
We bought a small camper for the trip to Alaska, but our oldest son got very sick for two years then passed away. I'm not sure we will make it now. Maybe take the inside passage cruise again. I about ate myself into a food stupor last time.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> So lets bring this a little into focus about the Rep. Green issue.
> 
> So if she is going to get punished or kicked out.... Should AOC be kicked out? Should any of the other congressmen and congresswoman who posted things this summer get punished and kicked out?
> 
> ...


I think AOC should have some sort of punishment, but what she has done or spouted doesn't rise to the level of what Greene did. Greene chased survivors of school shootings, harassing them and has spouted/supported social media suggesting the execution of Pelosi.

I feel the same about the rest that supported BLM/Antifa, but they never were supporting the actual rioting in their words/social media. That's the main difference here as there was no filter on any of Greene's stuff at all. I am actually amazed the republican party didn't make her resign.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Greene chased survivors of school shootings, harassing them


 That very wrong. I watched the video of that. She wss walking calmly behind without shouting, and simply asked the kid how he managed to see so many congress people in such short notice. She repeated the question three times. The kid and the adult with him ignored her. They didnt speed uo or tske any evasive action. Clearly they felt no danger, but possibly irritated, or maybe the kid enjoyed the media attention. He shoukd have been able to handle it since he put himsekf square in the public eye. Oh, and thst little mefia attention chaser was the only person she followed, and questioned. If your going to play important adult the kid shoukd be expected to be treated as such.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > Greene chased survivors of school shootings, harassing them
> 
> 
> That very wrong. I watched the video of that. She wss walking calmly behind without shouting, and simply asked the kid how he managed to see so many congress people in such short notice. She repeated the question three times. The kid and the adult with him ignored her. They didnt speed uo or tske any evasive action. Clearly they felt no danger, but possibly irritated, or maybe the kid enjoyed the media attention. He shoukd have been able to handle it since he put himsekf square in the public eye. Oh, and thst little mefia attention chaser was the only person she followed, and questioned. If your going to play important adult the kid shoukd be expected to be treated as such.


I would call it harassment, she was both outside and inside the building following and badgering them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> but what she has done or spouted doesn't rise to the level of what Greene did. Greene chased survivors of school shootings, harassing them and has spouted/supported social media suggesting the execution of Pelosi.


DID SHE DO THIS WHILE SHE WAS A SITTING REPRESENTATIVE? Answer NO.

So she was voted in later.... so this is on the voters of that state for "excusing" this type of behavior. So that is kind of the issue isn't it. She was a private citizen when she stated these things. Kind of a big difference.

Also look at this vid....

https://goldenstatetimes.com/heated-lib ... democrats/

So if she is to be "exiled" from committee's.... How about Waters, Pelosi, AOC, etc. How about Swalwell.... he actually had a spy close to him... should he maybe not be on committees for awhile? But you dont hear nothing from anyone on that.... I hope you are seeing the great hypocracy going on.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you guys are defending this loonie toon, you have completely lost me and are blind to the hate she has spewed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Not defending.....

Calling out BS when I see it. Like if she is supposed to be kicked out there are many on the left that should be as well... INCLUDING THE SITTING VP. If she is supposed to be repremanded... so are many on the left... INCLUDING THE SITTING VP.

So again... the left should be treading lightly on. I will post the picture again.... and all of these people were SITTING HOUSE AND SENATE MEMBERS.... .not private citizens at the time. Remember they want to IMPEACH TRUMP for what he has said and not even give him the fair investigation in the House... they just pushed it along with NO INVESTIGATION. So if they can go after Trump... how about these others. If they can go after a private citizen.... Why wouldn't they go after you, me, anyone. THAT IS THE ISSUE. Remember they will kick and scream and say... 1st admenendment rights for anything the left has to say... but if you disagree lets attack you and say you dont have those same rights..... THAT IS THE ISSUE :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:

If she is getting into trouble and same with Trump..... then why are not these people? Should we just scrap the 1st admendment.... and yep think about all the lies and hate the media spewed... so you go after Greene... why not the media.

I thought Liberals and Democrats were all for FREEDOM OF SPEECH. oke:

Here is the picture again.... How can these people be protected by freedom of speech and Trump and Greene are not?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> If you guys are defending this loonie toon, you have completely lost me and are blind to the hate she has spewed.


Again this shows you how conservatives think.... we are sticking up for peoples rights. Not so much for the person. People who are liberals attack the person and care less about the rights.... until it is they are in the crosshairs. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

She got stripped of her committees.... and a GOP rep brought up what I have been talking about with the others. He also brought up Omar said some things against isreal and others.... WHILE SHE WAS A SITTING MEMBER OF CONGRESS.... and they interviewed Omar and guess what came out of her mouth..... They are just racist and islamiphobic. NO!!!!! The GOP brought up examples that Democrats did and then said that they should be removed from committee as well if Greene is supposed to be removed. A Quid Pro Quo..... nothing Racist or Islamiphobic. But that is her "go to" always. Perfect example of the Liberal play book right now. If you disagree with someone of color you are racist. uke:

Again.... It is bad that you do it.... but OK if I do it.

THAT IS THE BIGGEST ISSUE I HAVE!!!! And SD and others if you can't see this.... THEN YOU ARE BLINDED AND APART OF THE PROBLEM.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> THAT IS THE BIGGEST ISSUE I HAVE!!!! And SD and others if you can't see this.... THEN YOU ARE BLINDED AND APART OF THE PROBLEM.


 I have come to the conclusion that there is no way SDBF is conservative. He attacks conservatives and makes excuses for liberals. Deception



> Again this shows you how conservatives think.... we are sticking up for peoples rights. Not so much for the person. People who are liberals attack the person


 We see that right here with people attacking Green. Go ahead and attack anything stupid she said, but she also has some good ideas. That doesn't count with liberals when they hate you for those good ideas. They say things just as nuts as what they accuse Green of, but that's ok. Worse than a hypocrite.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have said before, AOC, waters, iman all need to have repercussions, as does anyone, for what they say.

I also will say there is no comparison between what Greene has said to what anyone else has. She is far beyond where any of those you listed went, borderline potential felony territory.

This whataboutism to try to justify what she has done is a joke. All need to have their own level of repercussions based on what they said/did and take responsibility for it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Greens comments were just goofy, but not as bad as destructive comments from the squad. Some of their comments put us at odds with our allies. Who is more dangerous someone who doesn't believe the truth about school shootings or someone who excuses a terrorist attack as "someone did something". Green cares about America and the squad hates our form of gov and some hate this nation. Some want to destroy capitalism for socialist/communist state. Socialism is simply a door to communism and what their dream is would be a world communist state.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

IMO Greene is either mentally unstable or a despicable human being peddling bs to garner support from hate groups and idiots.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

here is the big difference....

She said them BEFORE she was elected. So the people elected her anyway. The other stuff said by the other people was WHEN THEY WERE IN OFFICE.

So the precident that is set is that if lets say someone digs up a post from 10 years ago in the past... .NOW they can be voted off committees. Yes... that is the issue.

I know you said the others can and should be punished and agree with you. I agree with you that what Greene has stated is down right nutty. She probably shouldn't have been elected. But we on here didn't vote for her... it was the people of her state. But she didn't say any of these things while in OFFICE. The stuff the other people stated was when they were in office. This isn't a "what about ism".... This is the facts.

The "whataboutism" is now the Dem's have stated about Omar and others is... NOPE THEY CAN STAY ON THE COMMITTEES. That is the "whataboutism" coming into play.

Lets put it this way.... If someone the next election cycle is 40 years old... and in high school or even in college made a stupid comment on social media.  They get elected. Now the precedent is set that they can get kicked off the committees because of what they posted in the past. Dont you see that is a violation of peoples freedom of speech rights!!!! I am not saying that shouldn't be dug up during their campaign process or be brought to light and they should defend or recant what was said. But the precedent is set that anything you said as a private citizen can get you kicked off of committees. But yet others are saying stuff while in office and not getting kicked off things because their "party" holds the majority.

THAT IS MY ISSUE.... plus the precedent that is getting set. Just like impeachment before people take office or impeachment when someone is a private citizen and what not. Don't you see all that could matter in the future is WHO HOLDS THE MAJORITY. Instead of doing the will of the people it wont matter. It is all BS. Again this isn't about what political party you align with. It is about our process is getting thrown into the garbage.

Why hasn't Pelosi opened back up the House to do work. Why are they all still "distance" and "proxy" stuff? All of them should have gotten the second shots or should very very shortly. The Senate is conducting business "in house". It is all because of the power grab she has. I would be saying the exact same thing if a Republican was in control doing the same crap.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> THAT IS MY ISSUE.... plus the precedent that is getting set. Just like impeachment before people take office or impeachment when someone is a private citizen and what not. Don't you see all that could matter in the future is WHO HOLDS THE MAJORITY. Instead of doing the will of the people it wont matter. It is all BS. Again this isn't about what political party you align with. It is about our process is getting thrown into the garbage


Here is a little bit more on what I typed above.... This is now the precedent that is now set by what happened with Greene....

Lets say in 2022... the Republicans take over the Majority. Now if they want to "kick" someone off committee all they have to do is dig up an old social media post, interview, comment to the press, etc. And say.... WE DONT WANT THEM SO LETS JUST VOTE ON PARTY LINES TO KICK THEM OFF THAT COMMITTEE.... all because maybe they dont like that person. Yes it is that precedent that is set by what happened. It can be a petty thing that they dont like the person. So lets just find an old comment to kick them off committees.....

Is that right.... NO NOT AT ALL... but the precedent has been set by just what happened. :bop:

Now this is "whataboutism"....

Schiff lied over and over and was talking about "conspiracy stuff".... should he be on any committees? I talked about Sawell...he also was talking about "conspiracy stuff"... Plus the fact he had a spy in his ranks...

Let alone the things I brought up about AOC, TALIB, WATERS, OMAR, PELOSI, etc.

Again... I know SD agrees there should be ramifications towards the above. BUT YESTERDAY THEY JUST PUSHED IT ASIDE..... BY THE MAJORITY.

So again.... the MAJORITY will just brush stuff off if it is their side. THAT IS THE PRECEDENT SET... by what happened yesterday with Greene.

So how will the "Peoples House" work when all that will matter is the "MAJORITY". uke: uke: uke:

It is throwing everything into the garbage and the only thing that will matter is WHO CONTROLS THE MAJORITY.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plenty of legislators have resigned in shame over what they said and did prior to being elected.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Plenty of legislators have resigned in shame over what they said and did prior to being elected.


CORRECT..... RESIGNED..... they didn't get "voted" off the island.

I hope you see the difference.

Like I mentioned.... all that will matter is "the majority" in the future by what happened yesterday.

BTW.... Here is a clip of Talib causing a ruckus... I forget exactly what it was... but.... hmmmmm..... more evidence of what people did "before" and the "majority" said yesterday.... it doesn't matter with them... oke: But if a person in the "minority" political side.... it does..... oke:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357754846854737923
Edit:

Also something to show how insane some are right now. Everyone knows that the TV show "the View" is very very liberal. Today they went after Van Jones... you know why.... He took a picture with Candance Owens and SMILED in it. They were at an event that was talking about prison reform for minorities. But yet one of the "hosts" attacked Jones because he was SMILING in the picture. SO now you are not allow to smile in a picture or photo op if you are with someone of the opposite political party. YES THIS IS THE ROAD SOME LIBERALS ARE LEADING ITS PARTY DOWN.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> IMO Greene is either mentally unstable or a despicable human being peddling bs to garner support from hate groups and idiots.


 Wow from that basket of deplorables? oke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> > Plenty of legislators have resigned in shame over what they said and did prior to being elected.
> 
> 
> CORRECT..... RESIGNED..... they didn't get "voted" off the island.
> ...


The left can eat their own all they want and I could care less.

When I was younger I always told my father one of the main differences between democrats and republicans was that republicans resigned in shame when they were caught doing wrong or being an embarrassment to the party and democrats didn't.

Greene is exactly the type of representative that will keep republicans out of the majority for years to come. The party is already losing people in droves and those of her type and speech will only force more to go the route of being an independent or worse, democrat.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Greene is exactly the type of representative that will keep republicans out of the majority for years to come. The party is already losing people in droves and those of her type and speech will only force more to go the route of being an independent or worse, democrat.


Maybe, but most aren't leaving because of her, although I'm sure some are. Most are leaving because of guys like McConnell, Romney, et al. You know, the ones who claim to be republicans but really aren't.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> > Greene is exactly the type of representative that will keep republicans out of the majority for years to come. The party is already losing people in droves and those of her type and speech will only force more to go the route of being an independent or worse, democrat.
> 
> 
> Maybe, but most aren't leaving because of her, although I'm sure some are. Most are leaving because of guys like McConnell, Romney, et al. You know, the ones who claim to be republicans but really aren't.


I hope they are not leaving because of guys like Romney, I hope guys like Romney are leaving. I dont want a third psrty because I remember Ross Perot putting Billy Clinton in office. I wsnt 80% of the reoublican there now to leave. This is Trumps party and we need to dump the RINOs in the primaries. Trump the GOAT in 2024.


----------

